# [SOLVED] USB device over current status detected



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

I just picked up my computer from the lab where they changed my power supply. 
And where I got home I connected all and there was a message about USB (a photo has been attached).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB device over current status detected*

You need to return to the lab they should have seen this and either offered to fix it or at least made you aware of it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: USB device over current status detected*

This is caused by your USB port shorting out or some other issue with the motherboard around the USB port: Whoho! Solved.: USB Device Over Current Status Detected


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB device over current status detected*

Which should have been picked up by the repair place and brought to the OP's attention


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok. The computer works 

I disconnected the cable that connects the front panel USB


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: USB device over current status detected*

Good to know that you got it to work. But as Joe said, the shop should have checked that and fixed it before they gave it back to you. That's just shoddy work. 
If that solved the problem, then please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

